# [SOLVED] RunDLL The specified module could not be found



## CardsFan68 (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope I am posting this to the correct forum.

Every time I start up Windows 7 a "RunDLL" window pops up and a warning tone sounds. The window says:
"There was a problem starting
C:\users\TODDSR~1\AppData\Local\Temp\bsbcuuidjvoqplabijm.bfg
The specified Module could not be found."

I have run McAfee AV, Windows defender, and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware but the window still pops up every time. I even tried Wondershare's 1-click PC Care and the problem persists.

Any suggestions as to what I can do to fix this? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

That's a Big Fish Games Application File. So, try to undo all that you've done to cure it by using 'Restore' to a date before the issue.

Then, download Revo Uninstaller free edition. Run it and uninstall Big Fish Games using advanced mode. You can practice by removing any 'Tool Bars' you find in there first.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*



CardsFan68 said:


> I even tried Wondershare's 1-click PC Care and the problem persists.


Never use 1-Click Cleaners or any sort of Registry Cleaners for the matter. It causes more problems than it can fix.


----------



## CardsFan68 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

For some reason I can not see Big Fish Games when I run the Revo Uninstaller. Any ideas on what is up with that? Also, thank you both for your help and suggestions :smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

Assuming you did have a BFG on your computer originally, I would think it that it was partially uninstalled at one time. Or it was damaged by an overly aggressive anti-malware program. The company itself doesn't have a bad reputation.

If you didn't run 'Restore' to an earlier time like I recommended above, then Revo wouldn't find it because it's only partially installed now, or it's been partially uninstalled. Your error message is because the game tries to run and can't find that DLL. If you did do a restore, then it's broken. How, I don't know. But to unbreak it, you'll probably have to reinstall it, and then run Revo. Figuring out which of their games it was would be the hard part. Here's their web site: Big Fish Games - PC

At least that's what I think is going on. If you've never heard of BFGs and are sure one was never installed, let me know and I'll dig deeper.


----------



## CardsFan68 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

Yeah, I did do a restore as you recommended. First I did it to the date right before the problem started and have gone back to earlier and then earlier restore points and it is still not finding it.

I had the same idea as you: I figured I could reinstall the game from them and then uninstall it. However, I went to their website and did even remotely recognize any of their games and I know before today I have never been to that website. So it is very odd.

Where I currently have my computer restored to, everything is running fine and the error is not popping up. However, Revo is still not seeing Big Fish games so I am not sure what the deal is with that. Should I just the leave the computer as is for now since everything seems to be running okay?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

If you haven't installed any of the games, it's probably something else. If everything is fine now. I guess you're good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

If your computer is a brand name, like Dell, HP, Compaq, etc., then a few BFGs may have come with the bloatware that's often provided from these makers on the mobo driver disk or the recovery disks. If it's a homebrew computer, then I don't know where it could have come from. Maybe it was an add-on offer as part of the install of some other software you actually wanted that you missed and just used the 'default' install. They are getting really sneaky these days with those. Making you 'decline' an offer when it appears you should click the 'Continue' button, for instance.

But, since you're back to normal, it's nothing to worry about, IMO.


----------



## CardsFan68 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

Yep, it is a Dell and I bet that is what it was. The other possibility you is also definitely possible because, as you said, they are getting very sneaky these days with that junk. Well, in any case. everything is running well so hopefully that is the end of that. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: RunDLL The specified module could not be found*

You are welcome. If you're satisfied with things, navigate to the top of this page, choose 'Thread Tools' and select 'Solved'. You can always open a new thread if the problem recurs.


----------

